
Hello World for the Next Generation - gigasquid
http://gigasquidsoftware.com/blog/2016/07/03/hello-world/
======
Razengan
It's ironic.

I grew up on a ZX Spectrum [1] and then a Commodore 64 [2]. In those days, one
of the first things you would do after hooking up a new [type of] computer was
to open up its physical manual and type some of the programs in it.

In order to wow you with the technical capabilities of your shiny new toy,
those first few programs almost immediately showed you how to do graphics,
sound and music.

Those things quickly captivated me and other children who grew up on these
things. It never took long before a curious kid would change one number to
another, and _instantly make different things HAPPEN._

Today the major operating systems don't even come with an IDE, let alone a
graphics API that isn't convoluted or can be used without registering windows
and creating contexts and whatnot first. The lack of a simple sound/music API
(e.g. that will play tunes from a string of notes) is even more woeful.

It's ironic that in today's much superior (and more expensive) technology,
there is such a static friction to overcome before you can Make Things Happen
on a computer out-of-the-box.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX_Spectrum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX_Spectrum)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_64](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_64)

~~~
marak830
I agree completely. Although they could make a HTML page, I don't think it's
as good.

That may purely be a symptom of age though on my behalf.

I still remember the first time I tried visual basic and had a form display. I
instantly wanted to display some characters from a game I as playing (ultima
online I think), and I need up writing a script creation program for a free
server a friend of mine was running.

I think I meandered off topic there :-p

Back to topic: I do wonder what I'll show my children if they express any
interest.

